# I am developing a low-cost screen printing auto-quote/invoice program. Suggestions/feedback wanted!



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

My audience will be small to medium-sized shops who currently do everything using pen and paper or rudimentary spreadsheets/calculators to come up with quick quotes and immediately create invoices. If you are looking for something, would any of this interest you?

Here's what I am developing and planning to market if there is interested. 95% of the functionality below is already implemented.

An Excel based application (exe file) that will allow you to enter the following information to be used for every order. You only need to enter this information once:
- Company information
- Art cost
- Print markup if the customer supplies the apparel
- Print quantity ranges for each printing price change (i.e. 12-25, 26-75, 76-200)
- Printing prices for each range print colors from 1-6 colors (will be adding up to 10 in the future)
- Heat press vinyl costs for the same ranges to accommodate multiple names or numbers on the front or back.
- Screen charge
- Color change costs (per color)
- Puff/Glitter ink charges (per piece)
- Wholesale markup for three different price ranges in which you choose the price ranges and the markup percentage (i.e 200% markup for apparel under $5, 175% markup for $5 to $10 and 150% for over $10.)
- Shipping costs if you use a wholesale who always charges shipping
- A wholesaler markup for wholesalers like S&S who charge 3% for Credit Card wholesale orders

Then you have a Quote page where you enter the details for the quote for up-to three styles for design. Based on the total number of pieces, the cost of the apparel, the number of print colors, color changes, shipping etc a quote will be presented. There will also be additional options here as well.

A Customers sheet will contain a list of all of your customers in a table.

An invoice is automatically generated on the Invoice page based on the quote information and you select the customer name on the Invoice which will fill out the rest of the customer information based on the info on the Customers sheet. Every customer on the Customers list can have a different deposit amount for orders or no deposit required. There is a button to PDF the invoice (to save or print) and a button to add the invoice details to an Open Orders sheet.

Finally, you can create a receipt on the Receipt page, PDF it, and either print it out or email to customers once they pay the final balance.

So if anyone did read this (haha), what do you think? Are you a small/medium shop that doesn't want to spend a lot of money to generate apparel quotes/invoices/receipts? Could you use this functionality?

I have attached some screenshots of what I have so far. I fixed a small mistake which included the screen charges into each (Cost Per Piece) section in the Quote which caused the two pages to be off. All fixed!

Thanks!


----------



## illustrationsp (Jan 30, 2013)

really great!!! I do not think that there is more to be added 
when you think it's going to be ready?


----------



## KoolKatzPrint (Aug 5, 2014)

I like your train of thought but wouldnt it be easier in an Access db? depending on how much data and vba you have per sheet, excel will start to get slow very fast. I am working on the same concept but in access. I had built a personal finance workbook in excel to mimic quicken but its loads very slow now with a few thousand rows and lots of vba processing. A few years ago I had built an access db for file processing and calculating payroll taxes and w2s, for a company I worked for at the time, and it handled 1 million rows + in under a minute. Just a heads up hoping to save you some time and effort for long run. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

KoolKatzPrint said:


> I like your train of thought but wouldnt it be easier in an Access db? depending on how much data and vba you have per sheet, excel will start to get slow very fast. I am working on the same concept but in access. I had built a personal finance workbook in excel to mimic quicken but its loads very slow now with a few thousand rows and lots of vba processing. A few years ago I had built an access db for file processing and calculating payroll taxes and w2s, for a company I worked for at the time, and it handled 1 million rows + in under a minute. Just a heads up hoping to save you some time and effort for long run.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using T-Shirt Forums


Thanks for the suggestions! I actually use just a little VBA and most of it is formula based using another (hidden) sheet. I'll look into the MS Access idea as I would always prefer a database over using a sheet. Also, I'll fill out the Customer's and Open Orders with thousands of generic details to see how it affects the size and slowness of the app. I certainly don't want to create a huge slow mess! Thanks again!


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

illustrationsp said:


> really great!!! I do not think that there is more to be added
> when you think it's going to be ready?


Thanks! I can also add nearly any custom functionality for individual needs as well and I'll be looking to add embroidery (where you choose pricing based on either stitches or design size), DTG (same concept), and sublimation. I'm also working on a Proof sheet with sample proof images that you can use and all the extra stuff will go into a bigger app that might cost just a little more (maybe $50) This is just the beginning!

I'd like to think that I will be all done within 2 weeks!


----------



## Onewithpez (Jul 14, 2011)

I am interested, keep us posted


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

Sounds good. I'm working on finalizing the Price, Quote, Invoice, Customers, and Open Orders pages. The Receipt and Completed Orders pages are next.


----------



## TCSDISTRO (Oct 30, 2012)

Following.


----------



## ceaves (Oct 13, 2008)

Me too.

Thanks


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

That's awesome, I'd definitely like to take a look too


----------



## Techprint (Dec 20, 2012)

I'll def buy when you add embroidery (where you choose pricing based on either stitches or design size), DTG (same concept), and sublimation, transfers, vinyl lettering.


----------



## Megadigitizing (Oct 1, 2014)

Looking good software. Just want to give advice here. You shouldn't explain everything in this thread since you are really working hard on this software and it's not out yet. What if some other developer took your idea and start developing it and finish it before you do and claim it that it's his software.


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

Megadigitizing said:


> Looking good software. Just want to give advice here. You shouldn't explain everything in this thread since you are really working hard on this software and it's not out yet. What if some other developer took your idea and start developing it and finish it before you do and claim it that it's his software.


That's true, but it's a lot of work to create all of the formulas and the VBA code to make this work properly.

I'd like to have a free beta available for testing soon. It would be packaged as an EXE with either a one-week expiration or something to limit the functionality but still allow you all to try it out!


----------



## customapparelpro (May 2, 2014)

lvprinting said:


> That's true, but it's a lot of work to create all of the formulas and the VBA code to make this work properly.
> 
> I'd like to have a free beta available for testing soon. It would be packaged as an EXE with either a one-week expiration or something to limit the functionality but still allow you all to try it out!


Let us know when we could test this for ya.


----------



## KoolKatzPrint (Aug 5, 2014)

I can help test. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

Update: At this point, everything is working as planned. I just need to compile the sheets into my app for beta testing!

Here's a rundown at a very high level. I'll have a thorough guide and for those who purchase the app.

There's a Pricing page where you set your pricing and ranges. You can adjust these whenever you would like or leave them alone forever.

There's a Quote page where you develop your quote based on your apparel wholesale cost/quantity for the order.

After you create the quote, you can move it to the Open Orders page where you can track all open orders. 

Once the order is complete, you can copy it to the Completed Orders page where it will be stored. 

From the Completed Orders page you can pick any order and create a receipt on the Receipt page for the order.

For those who want to test, I'll reach out to you via PM or please PM or email me at [email protected] and we can get started! I'll give you a discount if you decide you want to buy it! I only need a few testers, so I'll reply to those who already stated interest and go from there!


----------



## johnconvoy (Nov 29, 2013)

Definitely interested in testing as well!


----------



## Onewithpez (Jul 14, 2011)

Still interested and


----------



## customapparelpro (May 2, 2014)

Email sent.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

lvprinting said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! I actually use just a little VBA and most of it is formula based using another (hidden) sheet. I'll look into the MS Access idea as I would always prefer a database over using a sheet. Also, I'll fill out the Customer's and Open Orders with thousands of generic details to see how it affects the size and slowness of the app. I certainly don't want to create a huge slow mess! Thanks again!


Trust me, from one developer to another. Ditch the spreadsheet concept and go with a database driven application. If for no other reason, spreadsheets are easy to break into.


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

Preston said:


> Trust me, from one developer to another. Ditch the spreadsheet concept and go with a database driven application. If for no other reason, spreadsheets are easy to break into.


I agree, and it's my next big update unless I go the PHP/MySQL route since I have been dealing with PHP for a decade now. 

For this app, I will be using either DoneEx or XLSPadlock to compile the EXE. It will protect my formula cells, hide and disable VBA, restrict access to hidden cells and sheets, and force the ribbon/formula bar/developer area completely. As with any app, there's always a way to crack it so I hope my low price point will just cause people to buy it instead of wasting hours trying to crack it. 

I also see you have a calculator. I'll check it out!


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

lvprinting said:


> As with any app, there's always a way to crack it so I hope my low price point will just cause people to buy it instead of wasting hours trying to crack it.


You don't know how cheap people can be at times.


----------



## rogerholien (Aug 26, 2010)

Would be interested as long as price is not out of this world. Some software companies that produce specialty software are outrageous in their cost. Please keep me posted, would love to beta test if possible.


----------



## Broadcloak (Dec 6, 2012)

This sounds pretty interesting and we would be willing to test. I agree with KoolKatz that excel can be a little slow and clunky and access is a smoother slicker program but what would the end-user need access to use it? Also keep in mind MANY of your customers in this industry will be mac-based so versatility is key


----------



## TCSDISTRO (Oct 30, 2012)

any updates?


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

TCSDISTRO said:


> any updates?



Guys, it takes lot of work to develop something like this, even if it is done with a spreadsheet. I am sure Ivprinting will post an update when one is available.


----------



## Logo My Stuff (Oct 30, 2013)

Would enjoy testing also!


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

Hey all, sorry for the slowness on my end. I have been refining and refining and adding features that were missing in the past.

I'll get a new version ready for testing and then work on a final product to launch!


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

Just wanted to subscribe to get updates. Would text it for you if you need more testers.


----------



## DigitalInkArts (Jul 20, 2011)

I would like to check it out. I use my quick books and it took me a couple weeks to set it up. From tees. Long sleeve. Hoodies . Zips. Crews and vinyl graphics. From one color to six. I have it all in there . Its alot of work but once completed and saved easy to edit.

Sent from my SCH-R970 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## HQCPSpecialTs (Sep 27, 2013)

Do you have an idea of the price range you are considering at this point?


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

$24.95

Here's what I have:

A Prices page where you enter your prices
A Quote page which takes your prices and creates your quote
A Customers page which shows a list of all of your customers
An Invoice page which will generate your invoice from your quote
A Receipt page which will create the final 'paid' receipt once the order is done
An Open Orders page to show all orders that are being printed or setup
A Completed Orders page to show all orders that were completed

It's very simple to use. Enter your prices one time and you're done with prices. Then just create your quotes based on the cost of the apparel, quantity, and your options (extra flash, extra screen, puff ink, etc). Most of the rest of the work is done behind the scenes to move the data around for you.


----------



## badcompanytees (Dec 13, 2014)

interested


----------



## HQCPSpecialTs (Sep 27, 2013)

lvprinting said:


> $24.95
> 
> Here's what I have:
> 
> ...


That's great. You will probably have a customer here.


----------



## Tabooza (Aug 12, 2013)

Another customer if the price is right. Keep us updated, we are looking forward to this.


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

I may just release it for free/donation and let other people also tweak it and modify it. It works pretty well as is, but I'm sure it can be made better.


----------



## badcompanytees (Dec 13, 2014)

Says 24 dollars but is it avalible yet??


----------



## KoolKatzPrint (Aug 5, 2014)

Would love to help if I can.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

It's now available as a XLSM file for free. You will need to enable macros to use the pricing guide and it should work with most computer platforms but I won't be sure until we get some hands on it!

Free Download: Apparel Pricing Guide - Lehigh Valley Printing

It is free, there are instructions, and feel free to ask questions there!


----------



## Toppa (Jul 15, 2014)

just what i was looking for. Looks great. Will have a play and let you know what i think. Thanks for sharing. May even have to buy you a couple of cups of coffee if i end up using it. :l


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

Toppa said:


> just what i was looking for. Looks great. Will have a play and let you know what i think. Thanks for sharing. May even have to buy you a couple of cups of coffee if i end up using it. :l


Thanks! Feedback is always welcome as I know there are a few other changes I can make, but I just haven't had the time yet.


----------



## TCSDISTRO (Oct 30, 2012)

lvprinting said:


> It's now available as a XLSM file for free. You will need to enable macros to use the pricing guide and it should work with most computer platforms but I won't be sure until we get some hands on it!
> 
> Free Download: Apparel Pricing Guide - Lehigh Valley Printing
> 
> It is free, there are instructions, and feel free to ask questions there!



Is this still available? I get a 404 error..


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

Whoops, I accidentally unpublished it when uploading a newer version of the pricing guide.

It's back up!

Be sure to read the instructions on the page when setting it up!

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## TCSDISTRO (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks mate,.


----------



## kheebl (Nov 26, 2014)

I just downloaded it and tried to open, and it is asking me for a password?


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

kheebl said:


> I just downloaded it and tried to open, and it is asking me for a password?


There's no password to open, configure, and use it for free for as long as you want!

It is protected against editing at this time because I simply cannot support all of the questions and issues that may arise when people try to change VBA macros and the somewhat lengthy Excel formulas.

I can and do offer customization. Basic DTG support for small, medium, and large image sizes along with light/dark apparel (white ink) is next in the free version along with better invoice and receipt sheets.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

I have updated the guide to v1.3 to include DTG and to fix a couple small issues.

DTG pricing is set up so that you can price for small, medium, and large prints along with white ink upcharges, if selected.

Free Download: Apparel Pricing Guide

Up next is sublimation and then maybe vinyl support. Pre-cut vinyl names and numbers are already supported, so this would be for our custom vinyl folks.

As always, it's free!


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

Updated to 1.3.1 to fix an issue with 2 color or 1 color plus flash pricing.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

lvprinting said:


> Updated to 1.3.1 to fix an issue with 2 color or 1 color plus flash pricing.


Security settings keep the macros from running so you cannot save to pdf and things like that. Using Excel 2007 and I have macros enabled in the trust center.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

Preston said:


> Security settings keep the macros from running so you cannot save to pdf and things like that. Using Excel 2007 and I have macros enabled in the trust center.


The macros run in LebreOffice but you get a Basic Syntax error on line 61. "Dim OutPut As Integer"


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

Preston said:


> Security settings keep the macros from running so you cannot save to pdf and things like that. Using Excel 2007 and I have macros enabled in the trust center.


I provided a link to the Microsoft page to explain how to enable macros on my site where you download the pricing guide. 

I have shops who are using the tool just fine after following the steps.

I'll have a non-macro version available soon too.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

lvprinting said:


> I provided a link to the Microsoft page to explain how to enable macros on my site where you download the pricing guide.
> 
> I have shops who are using the tool just fine after following the steps.
> 
> ...



Brandt, I had macros enabled (per Microsoft) but it still did not work.

Anyway, I liked the look of what you did. Good job.


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

Preston said:


> Brandt, I had macros enabled (per Microsoft) but it still did not work.
> 
> Anyway, I liked the look of what you did. Good job.


Darn!

What version of Excel and which OS? They don't play nice with Macs or non-Excel versions. I'm using Excel 2007 to build it out.

I'm not a fan of these macros but they do offer some automation.

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## sarvdeep73 (Nov 3, 2008)

Does it support multi currency?
Sent from my SM-N750 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

lvprinting said:


> Darn!
> 
> What version of Excel and which OS? They don't play nice with Macs or non-Excel versions. I'm using Excel 2007 to build it out.
> 
> ...


Windows 7 Ultimate 64b. AMD 4gh 8 core 32gig ram. Excel 2007. I will try again after doing a re-boot.

The macros try and run when using Libre Office but as I stated earlier it errors on the line (61) you are declaring the variable "OutPut". Not sure if this is just a Libre Office issue with that word or not. It does not appear to be a VBA reserved word.

As a programmer and software developer I usually deplore the use of a spreadsheet application for what should clearly be a database driven application. But from what I can visually see of yours and even though I cannot run it all yet to see the PDF's, it looks very clean and is apparent you put a lot of time and thought into it. Again, good job. I do think you should ask more for donations though.


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

sarvdeep73 said:


> Does it support multi currency?
> Sent from my SM-N750 using T-Shirt Forums


I haven't tried using any other currencies but feel free to try!

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

Preston said:


> Windows 7 Ultimate 64b. AMD 4gh 8 core 32gig ram. Excel 2007. I will try again after doing a re-boot.
> 
> The macros try and run when using Libre Office but as I stated earlier it errors on the line (61) you are declaring the variable "OutPut". Not sure if this is just a Libre Office issue with that word or not. It does not appear to be a VBA reserved word.
> 
> As a programmer and software developer I usually deplore the use of a spreadsheet application for what should clearly be a database driven application. But from what I can visually see of yours and even though I cannot run it all yet to see the PDF's, it looks very clean and is apparent you put a lot of time and thought into it. Again, good job. I do think you should ask more for donations though.


You mention both Libre Office and Excel 2007. Does the spreadsheet work in either application? It should work fine in Excel, but I doubt Libre can handle the macros.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

lvprinting said:


> You mention both Libre Office and Excel 2007. Does the spreadsheet work in either application? It should work fine in Excel, but I doubt Libre can handle the macros.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums



Yes, for the most part the spreadsheet works in both Excel 2007 and LibreOffice Calc as far as I have tested it.

LibreOffice typically handles macros very well. It also handles LibreOffice Basic, JavaScript, BeanShell and Python

As I said, for me the Macros do not function at all in Excel 2007 but try to function in LibreOffice.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I just downloaded it and everything is working for me.


----------



## FullSpectrumSeps (Aug 2, 2012)

sben763 said:


> I just downloaded it and everything is working for me.


I downloaded this also a week ago and its amazing, I was setting one up myself very basic just the other week - attached, and realized wait a minute I bet there are other people already developed something like this, and wow this thing is free also, great job to the OP on this whole project, I remembered seeing this thread and went to it, downloaded -- it does not work for me in OpenOffice but works fine in Excel even on some very old systems, just gotta get Excel on this laptop I haven't set up my office365 account yet. 

Just need to make simple customizations to the pricing etc, and we can move our whole shop off of a paper-based system that only uses a basic price grid to manually try and calculate for each order... With what I was trying to do in excel myself it was getting a bit complicated with all the formulas and it was nothing close to what this is capable of so I quickly dropped what I was bothering with and leave it to the experts like the OP and thanks for providing this amazing tool for free it is a great thing to use and also teach others how much more streamlined and efficient we can be as well as keep track of all the numbers much better, build in the right charges we need to make the right profit as well as print out invoices and build our customer list and digitally managed system out with a real jump-start.

Great calculator/tracker/invoicing etc tool!

P.S. - Don't bother with the files attached, they have bugs anyway and are just to show how pointless it is to try and start something like this from scratch even if you know a little math and excel formula writing, when there is something like the OP's apparel Pricing guide already available for FREE... saved me probably months of wasted time if I had kept trying to build my own and would never have been as good. Keep up the momentum and thanks again for such a gracious gift to us working in small shops without a lot of capital to invest in overpriced shop management systems.


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback and I'm glad it works for you!

I'm working on a version without macros next as I slowly move towards a web based version.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## newc048 (Mar 17, 2014)

How much do you change to customize this? Feel free to email me if you need any details: [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## vickijd (May 22, 2011)

I would definitely be interested if it included embroidery. So far, it looks great and seems like it would be a terrific time saver for us smaller businesses!


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

Big update (in my opinion!) has been released.

You can now over-ride any of the prices shown in the Subtotal column on the Invoice sheet. This way you can avoid orders of $500.29 and instead just change it to be a nice even number, like $500.00. Or you can lower your prices on a specific order if you need to reprint items or if you are giving out some friends & family discounts. 

Check it out, it's free and available via the link in my sig!

Embroidery is coming up next and a non-macro version too.


----------



## Jusbreeze (Mar 3, 2015)

This such a great idea, I'm searching for all of that exact information on pricing for my own business!! Great idea


----------



## Isaac11 (Feb 27, 2015)

Love your work !


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

Alot of work has been put into this. I have a similar sheet I currently use. One thing Im looking into is hooking up my new system with SS activewear api. Are you thinking about expanding this into incorporating apis at all?


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

adivito said:


> Alot of work has been put into this. I have a similar sheet I currently use. One thing Im looking into is hooking up my new system with SS activewear api. Are you thinking about expanding this into incorporating apis at all?


The problem with pricing revolves around the fact that there are so many wholesalers out there. Some businesses may use one wholesaler exclusively while others, including me, use many different wholesalers based on pricing and shipping timelines.

I'll be working this into my web version. It's much easier to set this up using php/html/css/sql than Excel.


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

Some more updates were made and I'm up to version 1.3.8 with screen printing, DTG, and Dye Sub support. Taxes are now calculated (if you charge taxes) and you can choose whether or not you want to tax shipping as some U.S. states require tax on shipping while others do not.

Next is embroidery and support for up to 5 styles at once (just 3 right now), but I have some help with a fellow member who will be providing tips on how to price embroidery so that it will work for nearly all shops.

Link is in the sig, enjoy!


----------



## cbrown4790 (Sep 18, 2012)

What about a payment button and upload button are they included in this


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

Can you elaborate on what a payment or upload button would do?

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

New beta version out today with embroidery support. Anyone who signed up on the mailing list already got the link to test it out. Also, now support for 5 styles in each order.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

New version is out with embroidery support, 5 styles per order, cleaner pages, one-click to clear the Quote sheet, and more.

It's still free!


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

It's not compatible with Excel 2003?


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

wrkalot said:


> It's not compatible with Excel 2003?


It is 12 years old, so I'm not surprised that it doesn't open this spreadsheet. I could try a XLS version for you. PM your email address and we can try!

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Only just found this thread and haven't had time to read every post - great work 

Quick question: Will I be able to change the currency format £ for the UK for 95% of our work and possible the Euro symbol - doesn't even appear on my keyboard!

Apologies if this has been asked before.

John


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

Stitch-Up said:


> Only just found this thread and haven't had time to read every post - great work
> 
> Quick question: Will I be able to change the currency format £ for the UK for 95% of our work and possible the Euro symbol - doesn't even appear on my keyboard!
> 
> ...


I don't believe anyone has asked this before.

Try these methods to see if it works.

How to change currency format in Excel? How to have Pakistani Rupees (Rs) currency sign in excel? | PakAccountants.com

It might work out of the box, but I wouldn't know!


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

New update!

One click Quote clear button and now you can just click a button to save every field on the Quote. You can also click one button to restore that quote for later editing!

It's still free!


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

Stitch-Up said:


> Only just found this thread and haven't had time to read every post - great work
> 
> Quick question: Will I be able to change the currency format £ for the UK for 95% of our work and possible the Euro symbol - doesn't even appear on my keyboard!
> 
> ...


If you are in the UK and your computer has its country set to the UK, Excel should display the correct currency symbol for that country.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Preston said:


> If you are in the UK and your computer has its country set to the UK, Excel should display the correct currency symbol for that country.


Thanks for that,

I'll take a peek later and report back


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

I am in need of someone with a Mac computer with a newer version of Excel to test something for me. Can anyone help? You can PM me or email me at [email protected].

Thanks!


----------



## Dunelion (Jan 24, 2012)

Interested in this as well. Please let me know if the beta test is ready.


----------



## Dunelion (Jan 24, 2012)

Do you still need a Mac tester? I'm using a MacBook Pro and also have Mac Mini's in the office. Please let me know at your earliest convenience. Thank you!


----------



## micleross (Mar 25, 2014)

Just came across this and I have been reading all the posts...... Downloaded everything and as it turns out, my computer does not have Excel :-( ..... Anybody got the hook up? ... would really like to try this out.


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

I had to stop development as I have no free time these days and the exclusive ownership of the unlocked guide to modify/offer/sell is available. Just email me at [email protected] .

Sent from my SM-G935T using T-Shirt Forums


----------

